
Where not to park in Cambridge - dalek2point3
http://bostonography.com/2014/where-not-to-park-in-cambridge/
======
noname123
If need to be in the MIT/Central Square/Cambridgeport area, You can park near
the border in Somerville between Cambridge and Somerville past Inman Square
and walk about 15 minutes to MIT or Central Square.

If need to be in Harvard Square, you can park near the Harvard stadium in
Allston and walk 10 minutes to Harvard Square.

Do you guys have any other parking secrets to share in the Boston area?

~~~
sbrother
If you need to be in Harvard, you can do the same thing on the Somerville
border off Kirkland/Washington St - I used to live in Somerville and do that
whenever it was too icy/snowy to safely bike.

Also, I believe you can safely ignore HUPD parking tickets until you get ~20
of them, or if you want to register your car with Harvard for some reason.

------
mindslight
COMMENTING BY PERMIT ONLY (EXCEPT SUNDAYS)

------
untilHellbanned
How does 72,000 tickets in 3 months compare with other cities?

Cambridge resident here. Cambridge seems incredibly ticket happy, right?

~~~
objclxt
Well, over the river in Brookline they're issuing around 32,000 tickets every
quarter[1], but have around half the population. Once you account for that
it's still a little less than Cambridge, but then you would also expect
Cambridge to issue more tickets - being a tourist destination there is more
parking pressure, and more people unfamiliar with the area.

[1]:
[http://www.boston.com/yourtown/news/brookline/2014/01/brookl...](http://www.boston.com/yourtown/news/brookline/2014/01/brookline_police_serious_crimes_down_12_percent.html)

------
michaelhoffman
Spoiler: at expired parking meters.

